# Any good 2 3/4 inch loads for coyote hunting?



## .44

Anybody have any experience with 2 3/4 inch 12 gauge loads for coyotes? Mainly plan on using my Rock river in .223 during the day but wanted to take a shotgun in case we do some night hunting.My go to shotgun is my trusty Remington Model 870 that only takes 2 3/4 inchers.


----------



## Hackman

When I was younger I downed few foxes and coyotes with a 20 gauge, because that all I had. So a regular 12 will do the job with a tight pattern. Put a few shot in the lung area and there not going to go to far.


----------



## .44

Hackman said:


> When I was younger I downed few foxes and coyotes with a 20 gauge, because that all I had. So a regular 12 will do the job with a tight pattern. Put a few shot in the lung area and there not going to go to far.


Thanks,I was just wondering what worked well or did not.There's always something new coming out it seems,guess I should have asked for shot size also.Good luck out there.


----------



## Patman75

There is some issues with using a shotgun at night. Buckshot and slugs are not allowed. I believe turkey loads are legal and a round called "dead coyote". Hopefully one of more knowledgeable coyote hunters will chime in.


----------



## Jager Pro

Patman75 said:


> There is some issues with using a shotgun at night. Buckshot and slugs are not allowed. I believe turkey loads are legal and a round called "dead coyote". Hopefully one of more knowledgeable coyote hunters will chime in.


This is correct. At night buckshot, slugs, and ball or cut shell become illegal to use. Does not say that any turkey loads or Dead Coyote is illegal.


----------



## griffondog

I reload F lead for night hunting. It's the best legal load to shoot.

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DEDGOOSE

griffondog said:


> I reload F lead for night hunting. It's the best legal load to shoot.
> 
> Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


As a reloader looking for the "best" legal load you are selling yourself short on those lead Fs... You need to do some research on TSS or Tungsten Super Shot.. Guys have reported 50yd kills with 9s on coyotes while turkey hunting, but most agree 6-7 is adequate for most coyote hunting.. 

It is the only shot that is really dense enough to provide ample penetratio with smaller pellets thus allowing one to increase pattern density to acceptable levels at longer ranges.. When searching for the "best" load for any shotgun application nothing compares if you are willing to put forth the money and are willing to reload..


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

I bought the expensive 3" turkey and predator loads for my 12 gauge when I got it and wasted my money. Regular 2 3/4 6 shot shells actually shot better than the expensive ones. You should see the same results. Not sure the availability of any shells seeing how everybody is buying them so get what you can and try it out on some cardboard targets.


----------



## griffondog

TSS is no longer available. I still have one bag left of 4's.

Griff





Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## perchpile88

Sporting ammo loads lead BB BBB T and F in lead for us that don't reload. I bought 3" 10 count boxes for 15 bucks each of both BB and T I have not patterned them yet but I'm sure 1 of 7 12 gauges will produce something good.


----------



## SL80

I have found that a load of lead 4s or 2s works pretty well at 40 yards and under. Smack em in the face and they won't be able to tell the difference between 2 3/4" and 3".


----------



## walleyeman2006

bbb steel at 50 yards or less will do it...b tungsten is getting near the. 22 long rifle in energy per pellet .. .set out 1/2 in ply wood try even steel you may be supprised what it does .....my local gun shop stocks # 2 duck loads in hevi shot for the yote guys...in 2 3/4 and 3 and 3 1/2..

Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

